# Is it worth a grand?



## mickeyc (Jun 16, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5077492370.html

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2015)

To me? ....NO.  Maybe those are two rare signed first edition books in the rack.
It would be a personal decision to purchase that for $1000.00


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 16, 2015)

Closer inspection may reveal that it was not born a white Corvette


----------



## Boris (Jun 16, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> Closer inspection may reveal that it was not born a white Corvette




Ad says all original parts, but nothing about the paint. Although it could have been white originally.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> Closer inspection may reveal that it was not born a white Corvette




I was thinking the same thing. If it was a nice original paint bike, it might be worth it. But I'd rather spend the money on a nice OG prewar ballooner.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 16, 2015)

It'll sell for more than that on ebay if it's original. The seat tube decal looks yellowed, so looks og to me. Chainguard decal was repopped, so that could have been redone....would like to see pics of the top tube decals.
Darcie


----------



## ZOOK (Jun 16, 2015)

I think that would be a stretch. Color?  Original Really? however some people will step up for something that they want/like.


----------



## delgan (Jun 16, 2015)

As a novice, the thing I noticed for all original is the speedometer only has 3/10's of a mile. Must of been bought and stored.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 16, 2015)

-----------------


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 16, 2015)

To me it looks like a repaint. For one the paint is too shiny, Schwinn white paint never held up that good. Also the chips in the paint on top of the chain guard, original paint never chip that way, in flakes. My 2 cents, prove me wrong.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 16, 2015)

Just talked to the gal, she thinks it's a repaint.
Darcie


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 16, 2015)

People seem to always say "original parts" when it's a repaint.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2015)

Total fake with a repaint and with some incorrect decals. Fork darts wrong, seat wrong, carrier is a later issue and not sure about the rest of the bike since the pictures show no fine details. I see no S reflector on this fake.


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like it has been restored to me.I would take it apart to see if the paint is original.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 16, 2015)

It looks to have been done many years ago, which makes sense, she said her dad had it for decades and that's the way it was when he got it- repainted possibly when you could still get an orignal seat tube decal- and the chainguard is not a repop decal, it is painted on, which kinda threw me, but comparing it to an og guard, the pinstriper used some artistic license  Right, fork darts wrong should be long ones, seat wrong should have S seat, good catch on that Gary, but I believe front rack is correct-? Too bad, would've been quite an amazing find if it were og paint.

Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2015)

The seat tube decal is not correct and from what I can see after blowing up the grainy pictures the top tube decal is not correct either. All the decals should be the gold and red, not just red.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2015)

I sold my original paint 3 spd white '59 a little over a year ago for $650 to a car guy who despite my advice wanted to restore it. He had one as a kid and wanted new and shiny. At least teh serial is documented so if it ever comes on the market again it could be verified as an original white Corvette. Back to this bike--not worth anywhere near $1kin my opinion. V/r Shawn


----------



## how (Jun 16, 2015)

At first she listed it as a 52, I corrected her.
If it is an original paint it is probably worth a grand since others not in the condition go for 6 to 7 hundred.
Not all Schwinn models were exactly uniform It is possible if they ran outta S seats they put a different seat on it, I said possible. Chainguards on those vettes had painted letters as that one does.
The front rack is correct. The grips are correct. 
It needs a closer look If you dont know what your doing or just forget lol you could wipe off the correct darts and then put other ones on. The decal on the frame looks correct to me and aged.

Here is a pic of my red 59


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is a real White 59 Corvette. The decals on the one for sale are not correct and you can pick those up on eBay every day of the week. And a pic of the correct seat tube decal.


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Here is a real White 59 Corvette. The decals on the one for sale are not correct and you can pick those up on eBay every day of the week.




is that one yours??


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2015)

I wish! It actually belongs to Jeff, Pedalsnostalgia................ http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=2177.15


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 17, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I wish! It actually belongs to Jeff, Pedalsnostalgia................ http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=2177.15





The grips and top tube decal are not correct on that boy's bike bike too.. Schwinn did not have two stars on that decal until 1962 and painted the logo  oval white on red and black grips in 59. Same with the 59 fair lady, 1 star at front on top tube decal only and painted logo grips. And red with gold decals? ya really got to wonder bout them,, are they Schwinn's 1990's repop fantasy decals?? there's nothing resembling em in the1959 catalog. http://schwinncruisers.com/bikes/corvette/#1959-corvette

Here's a chain guard and seat post that was posted in the net in 2011,  it looks like an unmolested, silk screen print.. no gold, but it's actually the remnants of a decal that's been washed heavily. . http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/rare-1959-white-schwinn-corvette.39407/








1959 catalog corvette and fair lady:





.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 17, 2015)

Not real? Jeff's bike is 100% real.my 59 has the exact same decals and it's untouched.the bike listed is a total fake.and just for reference,I had mine sold for a grand and backed out at the last second.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 17, 2015)

I think GT was referring to the rear rack with the square not rounded shoulders. The square started in 62.  I run in to this all the time. If people are slightly in the know they say original. They think if it's a Schwinn part it's original even if not original to that bike. I had a guy yank a bike out of my hands and roll it back in his garage and shut the door in my face when I pointed out (nicely) that his "mint" 63 Traveler had parts from at least 3 different years of bikes on it.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 17, 2015)

Just for reference here.this is a set of original from Schwinn NOS 59 white corvette top bar decals.and a couple pics of my decals on my original bike.the gold has faded some on the guard over time.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 17, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> Just for reference here.this is a set of original from Schwinn NOS 59 white corvette top bar decals.and a couple pics of my decals on my original bike.the gold has faded some on the guard over time.




Did they, seriously, ya gotta wonder, did Schwinn make a top tube decal with 2 stars 3 years ahead of its time?

the catalogs do not show 2 stars for and aft on top tube decals until 1962.. Here's the first, on the American in red paint, 2 stars. And below it in 61. Most catalog photos for these years are difficult to determine, but comparing two red bikes clearly reveals 1 star up too 61 and 2 in 62. 

*
1962 red  American 2 stars:* 





*1961 red Speedster, 1 star: *





*It is a curiosity, to be sure.*


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2015)

Getting minor decal details off the catalog pictures is totally whacked out. Lets go fly a kite on a calm day, time better spent for those that never recovered from their bad acid trips seeing only one star on pictures but can't see the two stars on the real thing.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 17, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Getting minor decal details off the catalog pictures is totally whacked out. Lets go fly a kite on a calm day, time better spent.




Put another quarter in the slot and try again: You can not miss it here, the lone star Schwinn (LOL)  top tube decal:

1959 Schwinn Speedster: 

 

Disclaimer: I never realized the difference till this topic began.


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 17, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Getting minor decal details off the catalog pictures is totally whacked out. Lets go fly a kite on a calm day, time better spent.




Exactly.  There are so many issues with drawer's renderings over the life of Schwinn catalogs it isn't even funny.  They never intended them to be bibles for neurotic Schwinn collectors 50 years later.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 17, 2015)

Please keep in mind that Corvettes never came with rear racks.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Jun 17, 2015)

Your are more the welcome Jeff54 to come see the bike in person, you will see its a very nice original bike, the grips in the picture GT posted are not correct as I was still looking for the correct two tone grips when that Pic was taken, the original grips the red had faded badly on them and I did replace them with very nice 1959 Schwinn Deluxe red and white grips, as for the rest of the bike its very original. I have seen in person several white original fair lady's of that time period which share the White Corvette decals color scheme, I have seen many pictures of original white corvettes which all have this color scheme but as time and the sun fade the decals the gold fades away making some look all red. I have also owned more then one original white Corvette, IslandSchwinn/Brian now has one. Anyone that has been collecting long knows that the Schwinn catalog pics are a great reference but not always correct as to what was actually produced. I agree that the bike for sale on CL is a repaint with some incorrect parts for its year. I can post more close up  pics of my bike if anyone needs reference.
Jeff


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 17, 2015)

Pic of my faded top bar decals.could those possibly be stars on both ends?
You don't own one,and probably have never seen one in person.you've been shown 2 original examples,as well as a set of genuine NOS decals and still insist we're wrong.where's your actual bike to prove these don't exist?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 17, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> Exactly.  There are so many issues with drawer's renderings over the life of Schwinn catalogs it isn't even funny.  They never intended them to be bibles for neurotic Schwinn collectors 50 years later.





Yeah WTF who's gonna screw around with the differences anyways? As a kid I restored Schwinn's and could give a puke about a lone star decal cause the 2 stars were better looking, even though I had not realized the difference till now,, I recall a slight difference in picking decals at the Schwinn store now. I mean, it's like: The Schwinn store guys were always trying to make a buck off ya, no matter what ya wanted they'd push.. I couldn't trust them and didn't like having to go to the store except there was no other source. .  And it seems now that I recall em trying to pass off an out dated decal.. .Yet,  I would have stuck on 2 stars..

But it continues even today. recently I picked up scripted decals for top tube of 1980 Schwinn Cruiser. The first set I got were a dam inch longer, (not illustrated here)  the top line was wrong and placement of dot too.. And  well known and popular e-bay seller said: "These were made from NOS genuine Schwinn decals!"  So, I hunted the net for every one I could find,, and unless those "NOS" copies were off maybe a 60's script, in which I have no way to check, ,, it ain't happening.. But, in the mean time I also discovered another feature exclusive to the 80's,, They're not reproduced 50's script too!.  The 1980's Schwinn Script top tube decals vary in font thickness, leaning on fat to less fat, but thicker than 50's, the top line at the dot are at the top of dot..  AND,, other than those that were a whole 1 dam inch longer than original, most will never know the differences between what's on the net and genuine, unless it's a Cruiser deluxe.. It would seem that, on all the other Cruiser models Schwinn made in the period, the font thickness varies; fatty to thin, perhaps poor quality control, but the Deluxe model got the goodies,, really FAT graphics AND through it I can see all the differences between a 50's and 80's:


1980 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe script decal is like no other, Completely redesigned, and that change, while mostly detectable in the Deluxe, is also reflected in all the Cruisers in the early 80's : 





I had to settle for a set of what appears to be Schwinn's repoped 90's "NOS"  scripted top tube decals as at least it's dam close and NOT a dam 1 inch too long  but, I'm not happy about it!! In fact, I'll pull em if the right one comes along. There are more differences than I noted in this photo, but basically those are the tell tail spots easiest to see. and when ya do you may also notice the end dart on 80's tilts down sharper.  Moreover it's the fatty decal. And trust me on this thought, I looked at Cruisers and 1950's decals for days.   




BUT who gives a crap?? ME!!  If I'm restoring or buying restored,, it's personal, I'm not a kid flipping to make a buck anymore,  I want it right even if I intend to flip the dang thing  today.

 1959 Schwinn's were the year Schwinn bumped the scripted decals, and stuck on a lone star. 

Hell for restoring purposes, it could be as simple as just cutting a 62's star off. [maybe]

And there's one thing you can be sure of,, I wasn't the only dam kid "restoring" Schwinn's since the fricken 1960's. [grin]

Now all of a sudden ya got gold that's not anywhere else, too??  Certainly it could happen, Schwinn stuck on duel colored decals on plenty bikes/Chain Guards  before then, but when ya add in 2 stars verses 1, in the very first year Schwinn created/Issued the 'Lone star' logo, ya gotta wonder: 'Is that a 60's with gold decal, or Schwinn's repoped of the 90's?'  that's all I got to say,, ..


----------



## how (Jun 17, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> Just for reference here.this is a set of original from Schwinn NOS 59 white corvette top bar decals.and a couple pics of my decals on my original bike.the gold has faded some on the guard over time.




My 59 is red and has painted letters on the chainguard, not a decal


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder then if the white Corvettes got a decal for the guard, all the other colors I've had were painted on as well. Interesting.
Darcie


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 17, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> I wonder then if the white Corvettes got a decal for the guard, all the other colors I've had were painted on as well. Interesting.
> Darcie




The guards did get a decal.i have an original NOS one and one from bicyclebones.if you look closely at the pics of mine,you can see the yellowed outline of the decal.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 17, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> The guards did get a decal.i have an original NOS one and one from bicyclebones.if you look closely at the pics of mine,you can see the yellowed outline of the decal.




Yeah I did see that, an interesting change up at Schwinn. Do we have any other pics of original white decaled guards, or was this an anomaly? Just goes to show, you learn something new every day! 

Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2015)

1959 was a big transition year for Schwinn. The old hockey stick chain guard that was used from the 40's was now replaced with a new style guard on the middleweights. That new chrome and painted guard went thru three different structural changes in 1959 alone. All guards with model names on them prior to 1959 had decals, no screening and the detailed multicolor guard marking on the White 59 Corvette was a decal only because it was multi colored. 1959 was the first year for the guards to be screened/painted, all except for the special red and gold markings for the White Fair Lady and Corvette. Darcie, look close at Jeff's Fair Lady guard, it's a decal.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 17, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> ......Darcie, look close at Jeff's Fair Lady guard, it's a decal.




Sure enough! Thx Gary.

Darcie


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 17, 2015)

This is my original NOS guard decal.you can clearly see the connection where it's yellowed.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Here it is again, this time on eBay with pictures you can enlarge. *

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291693927544


----------



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2016)

Gee, the seller's feedback is stellar! What a description for a $1,100 bike too!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 26, 2016)

Well it seems this has finally sold. Again? Not sure of the sell price but somebody got a nice looking bike that was pieced together and with a super high purchase price.

Sold for:
US $1,100.00
+$98.00 shipping
*Best offer accepted*


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 26, 2016)

the fake white vette strikes.hope the new owner signs up here so they can see that they were taken.although a nice bike,it's still not an original 59 white vette.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 26, 2016)

It never fails. No disclosure in your listing and you can sell a fake for just as much or more as the real deal on eBay. Just say it was from an estate sale.


----------



## Barry Carlisle (Jul 16, 2016)

How can u tell if its a fake?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Barry Carlisle said:


> How can u tell if its a fake?



Did you read the entire thread? Paint, decals, etc... V/r Shawn


----------

